# TeamViewer Alternativen über Internet zu Notebook mit Win XP SP3



## PN/DP (16 April 2021)

Hallo,

ich bräuchte eine kostenlose Alternative zu TeamViewer, mit der ich privat vielleicht einmal in 3 Monaten über Internet ein Notebook mit Windows XP SP3 fernsteuern kann. TeamViewer will das nicht mehr kostenlos unterstützen, auch nicht für privaten Gebrauch. TeamViewer behauptet immer über die TeamViewer Version auf dem Remote Computer: "Teamviewer is running an old version which is out of date". Selbst wenn ich auf dem Client Computer exakt die selbe TeamViewer Version (14.2.x.x) wie auf dem Remote Computer verwende. V14.2 ist aber die aktuellste, nicht updatebare Version für Win XP. Wenn ich ein Bezahl-Abo abschließen würde, dann wäre das auf einmal doch kein Problem. 

Kennt jemand Alternativen?

Harald


----------



## JesperMP (16 April 2021)

Anydesk unterstützt Windows XP SP2 (und vermutlich XP SP3).
https://support.anydesk.com/Installation

Ich glaube es ist kostenlos für den privaten Nutzung.


----------



## Ralle (16 April 2021)

Ja, ich nutze auch manchmal Anydesk 5, allerdings auf Win10.
Version 5 ist auf jeden Fall noch kostenlos zur privaten Nutzung, bei Version 6 (aktuell) finde ich auf der HP von Anydesk keinerlei Aussage dazu.

@PN/DP
Schreib mal, was mit Xp noch läuft, falls du etwas findest.


----------



## PN/DP (16 April 2021)

AnyDesk hatte ich schon mal kurz im Fokus, dachte aber das läuft nur 14 Tage ohne Lizenz. Doch jetzt nach Jesper habe ich nochmal gründlicher gelesen, und ja, da steht tatsächlich: "Für private Zwecke ist die Software zur Windows Fernwartung von AnyDesk kostenlos!"
Nach dem herunterladen und starten steht bei "Aktuelle Lizenz": Free-1
Ich werde AnyDesk mal testen und berichten.

Harald


----------



## PN/DP (18 April 2021)

So, jetzt hatte ich Zeit, um AnyDesk zur Fernsteuerung des Windows XP Notebooks etwas zu testen.
Kurz: AnyDesk tut einfach, unkompliziert und sehr übersichtlich auf Anhieb das was ich erwartet habe, ich bin zufrieden. 






Das Komplizierteste "beim ersten Mal" war, den Partner mündlich zur Download-Seite von AnyDesk zu leiten und die heruntergeladene Datei wiederzufinden und zu starten. Dann braucht man nur noch die beim Partner angezeigte AnyDesk-ID eingeben und "Verbinden" klicken und der Partner muß mit einem großen grünen Button der Fernsteuersitzung zustimmen.
(Tipp: den Partner-Mensch dazu per WhatsApps Video Call zu dessen SmartPhone mit Kamera auf den Notebook-Bildschirm "fernsteuern"  )
Sobald man den Partner-PC steuert: als erstes einen Link zur AnyDesk.exe auf den Windows Desktop legen - dann gehen spätere Fernsteuer-Sitzungen völlig easy zu starten.

Das in AnyDesk integrierte Adressbuch ist ein Professional-Feature und gibt es nur in lizensierten Versionen. Das ist aber für privat überhaupt kein Problem, die AnyDesk-IDs der Partner kann man z.B. mit einer Textdatei verwalten und kopieren, oder man bittet einfach den Partner, daß der die ID-Nummer vorliest. Außerdem gibt es im lokalen AnyDesk eine Liste der letzten Sitzungen (sogar mit Anzeige, ob der Partner gerade online ist!), wo man eine bereits einmal getätigte Fernsteuersitzung wieder aufrufen kann.

AnyDesk gibt es auch zur Fernsteuerung von SmartPhones - das funktioniert ebenfalls klaglos. 

Weil AnyDesk ein wirklich sehr nützliches Tool ist, wäre es für mich ok, wenn man eine einmalige Lizenzgebühr bezahlen müsste. Gibt es so aber nicht, für kommerzielle Nutzung muß man ein Abo mit einer Jahresgebühr abschließen (ab ca. 108 EUR). Für privat-Anwender ist die Free-Lizenz kostenlos und für mich völlig ausreichend.

(Dateiübertragung und Chat und weitere Funktionen und Einstellungen teste ich später bei Bedarf.)

Harald


----------



## PN/DP (18 April 2021)

Beim Start von AnyDesk 6.2.3 unter Windows XP SP3 kommt eine Fehlermeldung:


> "Der Prozedureinsprungpunkt "ReleaseSRWLockExclusive" wurde in der DLL "KERNEL32.dll" nicht gefunden.


Die Meldung kann man einfach per OK-Button quittieren, die Fernsteuerung des Computers funktioniert aber.

Einmal hatte ich die AnyDesk.exe in einer Fernsteuersitzung auf dem Remote PC versehentlich ein zweites Mal gestartet - da ist das Windows XP eingefroren und der PC mußte per Power Off ausgeschaltet werden.

Harald


----------



## Ralle (18 April 2021)

@PN/DP

Ja, ich hatte das auch für meinen Papa (84) zur Fernwartung seines PC.
Das Schwierigste hier war, dass er mit  die Nummer mit einem Zahlendreher vorgelesen hat und zwar mehrmals mit dem selben Dreher . An sich eine Kunst .
Aber irgendwann hatten wir es.


----------

